# Volunteers needed 7th Jan 2018 North Manchester



## dan_bo (4 Nov 2017)

Hi all, 

Wrigley Velo CC are hosting the inaugural Broadhurst Park cyclocross race as part of the NWCCA league and we're looking for volunteer marshalls to help out around the course. 

We'll need people from 10am-3pm on the day but if you can't stay the full day, any time you can spare would be greatly appreciated. 

post here or DM me if you can commit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Nov 2017)

Glad you changed this from the 9th to the10th. I don't even have to take a day off work now


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Glad you changed this from the 9th to the10th. I don't even have to take a day off work now


Even better now mate. 7th Jan now to avoid national trophy clashes.


----------



## Wrigley Velo (18 Dec 2017)

It is with well ground molars that we cancel the proposed North Manchester CX race for this season. 

Remember this. 

All parkies are bar stewards.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Dec 2017)




----------

